# Thinking of writing a play, need advice.



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

For those of you who don't know I'm in my second year of uni' studying philosophy. As you'd imagine I have a lot of free time on my hands. I spend a lot of time thinking/philosophizing in a free and largely unacademic manner. I only have a couple of friends who can really engage in discussion with me on these subjects. We don't discuss the big philosophical questions, the meaning of life, free will etc. I suppose you could say we existentialize about things. Contrary to what certain others think when I try and express my ideas to them, I am not being pretentious, rather I genuinely enjoy reflection of this kind. Furthermore I am tired of my ides being labelled as merely cynical. 
I am also part of the drama society. So I thought rather than sitting around with a couple of like minded individuals ranting all day, I would try and convey my ideas through play writing. 
I already have a few ideas, and have started to formulate a piece of writing in my head. I am already quite excited. 
So how should I begin, can someone give me a few pointers, Martin for example. I mean do I literally simply sit myself at a computer and start banging away? I know I'm not going to produce a masterpiece, but I still want it to be coherant and readable.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Well, sitting at a computer and banging away is what I usually do. I don't tend to get 'epiphanys' in the shower or whatever, just vague ideas that come along from time to time. But once I've started, I go for day. (No pun intended, probably). Then a lull..usually for quite a period of time.

I've recently written a play called 'Converstaions', which is a collection of 39 conversations I've heard in various places. They tend to be absurd, angry, or (to my mind) funny. I'll send them to you if you want. One thing I've learnt over the years is to recognise your abilities. Unless you are a master of philosophy, not many people are want to go to read your musings. Unfortunate, but true. Unless of course you've discovered some insightful truths.

Myself, I'm tired of philosophising. It doesn't seem worthwhile to me and it get's me nowhere because, like yourself, I am a relentless critic and find fault with all of it. The philosophy of Hume is the closest to my own I guess. I much prefer reading about the history of philosophy and the characters involced, as well as physics, because the detail usually goes right over my head.


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks for the advice Martin. I'd much appreciate it if you could send me that conversation play. I know what you mean about philosophising. I know I'm not going to contribute anything that profound. My ideas are not entirely original in themselves, derived or in some cases validated by Nietszche, Freued, Jung and Sartre. I feel I understand their ideas on more than just an academic level, that they speak the greatest of truths about me and my life.

I say ideas but what I really mean is reflections. To tell the truth they are of the same nature as the kinds of reflections that are expressed here quite regularly. I am most interested in the subconscious motivations behind my behaviourand and those who are similarly minded. I am wary of aiming too high, trying to explore issues that are too complex, but there are other playwriters at my uni who attempt to explore complex issues with their amature efforts, so I don't see why I shouldn't at least try. I hate the use of the word pretentious in modern culture, it's as if the only things that are acceptable anymore are eating, drinking and wanking. I believe that people should always find new ways of exploring the same issues.

But I am also attracted to the idea of writing about the more everyday, like in your conversations play. I have gained a great deal of inspiration from the characters who I've met on building sites and in the bars I've worked in. These working class archetypes are always far more interesting to observe than middle class ones. So I'd also be up for creating characters that are stimulating to read, watch and act.


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks for the advice Martin. I'd much appreciate it if you could send me that conversation play. I know what you mean about philosophising. I know I'm not going to contribute anything that profound. My ideas are not entirely original in themselves, derived or in some cases validated by Nietszche, Freued, Jung and Sartre. I feel I understand their ideas on more than just an academic level, that they speak the greatest of truths about me and my life.

I say ideas but what I really mean is reflections. To tell the truth they are of the same nature as the kinds of reflections that are expressed here quite regularly. I am most interested in the subconscious motivations behind my behaviourand and those who are similarly minded. I am wary of aiming too high, trying to explore issues that are too complex, but there are other playwriters at my uni who attempt to explore complex issues with their amature efforts, so I don't see why I shouldn't at least try. I hate the use of the word pretentious in modern culture, it's as if the only things that are acceptable anymore are eating, drinking and wanking. I believe that people should always find new ways of exploring the same issues.

But I am also attracted to the idea of writing about the more everyday, like in your conversations play. I have gained a great deal of inspiration from the characters who I've met on building sites and in the bars I've worked in. These working class archetypes are always far more interesting to observe than middle class ones. So I'd also be up for attempting to create characters who are stimulating to read, watch and act.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

OK mate, I'll send them through. There is a collection of 39 stories, so I'll send you a (good  ) selection !


----------

